# House



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just love that show!
House cracks me up! Last night was great with the college pranks! That cane part had me cracking up!

So who else is a House fan?


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 5, 2006)

i LOVE house,i cannot miss this show! last nights episode was so funny/cute with the pranks,also the tick part was pretty crazy,im paranoid a tick is going to attach itself to me now LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !but yeah,this show is great!


----------



## user3 (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL I am going camping in the summer I just bought a crap load of tick spray! That sucker was HUGE and in a spot I would NEVER want one!


----------



## luminious (Apr 8, 2006)

Never watched it. I think all I watch is Prision Break, Lock Up, My Wife and Kids and Golden Girls. I can't wait for Nip/Tuck to come back.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 8, 2006)

I LOVE House... his sarcastic humour is awesome and the scene where he finds the tick... that was GREAT... Awesome show...


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_LOL I am going camping in the summer I just bought a crap load of tick spray! That sucker was HUGE and in a spot I would NEVER want one!_

 
yes,where he found the tick,omg sick. and that thing was HUGE with its little feet wiggling around  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## petalpusher (Apr 9, 2006)

House is one of my favourite shows.  I'm still laughing at the cane thing from this week.  Hilarious.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 9, 2006)

I love it. When the show first premiered, I didn't think I'd like Hugh Laurie without Stephen Fry, but the man can stand on his own. I should never have doubted his greatness.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 9, 2006)

I love the show, but my only complaint is that they make Hugh Laurie talk with a fake american accent.  I like his british accent.  Sigh.


----------



## user3 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I love the show, but my only complaint is that they make Hugh Laurie talk with a fake american accent.  I like his british accent.  Sigh._

 
I didn't even know Hugh had a british accent but I don't much about him besides him being on House.







 only 2 more episodes left. I am really going to miss show on it's off season.


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I didn't even know Hugh had a british accent but I don't much about him besides him being on House.







 only 2 more episodes left. I am really going to miss show on it's off season._

 
He is a famous British comedian.  I adore him.  He was in Black Adder and another show with Stephen Fry that I think was called Jeeves and Wooster, but I'm not 100% on that.  He is hilarious.  I read an interview from him and he said one thing he loves about House is that he can be a jerk for once.  He is usually the funny guy so he loves being able to be the nasty loathing character he plays in House.  If you ever get a chance, you should try to check out the third season of Black Adder.  That's his best.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_He is a famous British comedian.  I adore him.  He was in Black Adder and another show with Stephen Fry that I think was called Jeeves and Wooster, but I'm not 100% on that.  He is hilarious.  I read an interview from him and he said one thing he loves about House is that he can be a jerk for once.  He is usually the funny guy so he loves being able to be the nasty loathing character he plays in House.  If you ever get a chance, you should try to check out the third season of Black Adder.  That's his best._

 
I had no clue. I'll have to try to look for those shows.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I love the show, but my only complaint is that they make Hugh Laurie talk with a fake american accent.  I like his british accent.  Sigh._

 
I know!!! Once you've heard him as Prince Regent on Blackadder, life is never the same, heh heh.


----------



## mrskloo (May 19, 2006)

I can't get over the fact that he's Mr. Little, in Stuart. lol, what a change. 

Anyways, I love that show. DH and I quiz ourselves with the medical terminology used, we're lame like that, lol.


----------

